# [SOLVED] Ładowarka czy gniazdo - jak sprawdzić?

## Poe

Zdarzylo się dość standardowo, dość gwałtownie wyrwany kabel  zasilania z laptopa. tylko tym razem, po wsadzeniu go do gniazda (nie kontaktu w ścianie tylko do lapka), często nie łapie styku i muszę dużo się namęczyć, żeby ustawić go, aby się ładował. teraz, jak sprawdzić czy gdzieś uszkodziło się gniazdo czy końcówka z ładowarki (była lekko wygięta).

pozdrawiam

----------

## soban_

Jesli posiadasz miernik to bym sprawdzil najpierw srodkowa zyle od ladowarki. Jesli bedziesz mial problem z jej sprawdzeniem to znaczy ze przyczyna jest po stronie ladowarki. Na uczelni nikt nie ma podobnego laptopa z podobna ladowarka jak Twoja? Albo ktos ze znajomych?  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

Nie wiem, czy ktoś ma podobną, nie sprawdzałem. Jest to HP, więc nie powinno być z tym problemu, choć jest on ściągany z USA, więc nawet symetryczny, europejski model moze mieć ciut inne wejście.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak masz hp paviliona, to beda pasowac ladowarki asusa (mialem pod reka dwa takie laptopy, obie ich ladowarki pasowaly) i ladowarki do laptopow LG tez sa idealne.

----------

## soban_

Zanim sprawdzicie ze ladowarki pasuja w sensie wetkniecia (otworu - bez skojarzen  :Razz: ), to porownajcie Volty i Ampery [na zasilaczu od ladowarki]. Bo byc moze wtyki pasuja, ale moga uszkodzic np baterie, albo moga dziac sie rozne dziwne efekty.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Zanim sprawdzicie ze ladowarki pasuja w sensie wetkniecia (otworu - bez skojarzen ), to porownajcie Volty i Ampery [na zasilaczu od ladowarki]. Bo byc moze wtyki pasuja, ale moga uszkodzic np baterie, albo moga dziac sie rozne dziwne efekty.

 

Na jakiej podstawie wyciagasz takie wnioski? Dziwne efekty?

Warto PRZECZYTAC co jest napisane na zasilaczu, jaki prad daja. Siostra od prawie roku uzywa ladowarki LG w biurze i swojej od HP w domu, zero problemu, generalnie zasilacze takie same (w tym co daja).

----------

## soban_

Dziwne efekty - wylaczeni sie lapka (widzialem u mojej siorki na delu) - czy nawet uszkodzenia bateri (widzialem u grzeska).

To ze warto przeczytac to tylko podkreslam, to ze Twojej siostrze akurat to trybi to wynika tylko i wylacznie z jej bystrosi (ze przeczytala i porwonala parametry z obu zasilaczy). To tylko takie btw o ktorym warto pamietac bo mozesz wcisnac z acera zasilacz ktory ma wiecej Voltow...ale czy oczekujesz efektow poprawnego dzialania? No chyba ze uwazasz iz warto wciskac kazda wersje zasilacz ktora podales wyzej i zawierzac szczesciu ze akurat bedzie pasowac co do parametrow...

Przypomina mi to wkrecanie zarowki to lampki (ktora zrobilem 6 lat temu) zaplala sie na klasniecie w dlonie, dzialala tak samo przy wkreceniu zarowki 100W jaki i 75W (mozna nawet bylo regluowac jasnosc swiecenia obu) jednak przy 100W zaczynal sie ulatniac jakims sposbem plastik  :Razz:  - bo to ze lapmka byla przeznaczoan do 75W malo bylo interesujace.

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba nie ogarniasz za bardzo tych czarow z pradem, prwada?

Nawet jak podlaczysz 90 watowy zasilacz do laptopa, ktory mial 'od firmy' zasilacz 65 watowy, to krzywdy mu nie zrobisz, zadnej.

Zasilacze do laptopow markowych firm sa do siebie tak podobne, rzekl bym standardowe, ze bez obaw podlaczam roznymi zasilaczami rozne laptopy (o ile wtyk pasuje). Nawet chyba coolermaster (afair) wydal jeden uniwersalny zasilacz do praktycznie kazdego laptopa, z wymienymi koncowkami by pasowalo do wszystkich, daja gwarancje, ze zasilacz jest w 100% zgodny z oryginalnym zasilaczem.

----------

## soban_

W duzym stopniu mysle ze masz racje, jednak ja wole na zimne dmuchac. U nas na uczelni spece elektronicy naprawiali jakies ~100 komputerow (zasilaczy) bo dokladnie po ~40 minutach pracy sie wylaczaly. Przyczyna bylo zbyt bliskie na ukladzie polozenie mostka (przewodu) w stosunku do kondensatora co podnosilo jego temp. (przez co sie wylaczal). Drugi obliczyl ze komputer mozna spalic nawet przez klawiature (z czego tez sie zasmialem). Wiec historyjki z pradem sa naprawde rozne. Wczoraj naprawiajac komputer mialem sytulacje ze wiatraki wszystkie sie krecily, a grafika nic nie pokazywala odrazu obstawialem na procka, plyte lub ram. Jednak zastanawialo mnie czemu cd-rom sie nie otwiera - okazalo sie ze w jakims stopniu zasilacz zostal uszkodzony, po jego wymianie komputer dzialal jak nowo narodzony.

Wiec zasilacz byc moze bedzie pasowac i dzialac. Jednak ja bym nie ryzykowal np zmniejszeniem pojemnosci bateri (ktora oczywiscie mozna odlaczyc) badz uszkodzeniem laptopa.

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Chyba nie ogarniasz za bardzo tych czarow z pradem, prwada?
> 
> Nawet jak podlaczysz 90 watowy zasilacz do laptopa, ktory mial 'od firmy' zasilacz 65 watowy, to krzywdy mu nie zrobisz, zadnej.
> 
> 

 

Male sprostowanie:)

W druga strone to moze nie byc juz tak rozowo. Jesli sie przeciazy zasilacz, moze radykalnie wzrosnac napiecie na wyjsciu.

Podsumowujac:

Mamy np. zasilacz 18V i 800mA (to jest maksymalna wyjadnosc pradowa zasilacza). Mozemy go zamienic np na: 18V i 1000mA ale nie ryzykowalbym z podlaczaniem: 18V i 500mA (chyba nie musze mowic jeszcze o zgodnosci napiecia?  :Smile:  )

----------

## quosek

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  jednak przy 100W zaczynal sie ulatniac jakims sposbem plastik  - bo to ze lapmka byla przeznaczoan do 75W malo bylo interesujace.

 

pomyslmy - zarowka jest defakto opornikiem, na ktorym czesc spadku napiecia jest powodowane wzrostem temperatury elementu - czyli zwyklym cieplem.

zarowka 75W wydziela duzo mniej ciepla niz 100W, wiec jak widac miales gowniana obsadke/lampke/cokolwiek, ktora nie wytrzymywala takiej temperatury

zwykle zasilacze - wazne jest napiecie (musi byc zgodne z poborem - za male - urzadzenie nie wystartuje, za duze - pewnie sie zjara), oraz by mialo WIEKSZA moc niz moc pobierana przez urzadzenie (a jak pamietamy moc = U*I, a wiec natezenie musi byc nie mniejsze niz pobierane). Urzadzenie sie nie spali, nie przegrzeje, nie zmniejszy pojemnosci baterii, bo wykorzystuje potrzebne aktualnie natezenie (i tak - jak masz w kompie zasilacz 800W, to zestaw zwykle pobiera ponizej 800W).

problem ze zmniejszeniem sie pojemnosci baterii moze wystepowac, gdy natezenie (a wiec moc) zasilacza bedzie mniejsza od wymaganej (zwykle lapki maja na tyle sprytne uklady, ze moc zasilacza = moc potrzebna lapkowi + moc potrzebna do ladowania baterii, jezeli mamy za mala moc to mamy za niskie natezenie ladowania baterii)

----------

## dylon

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> problem ze zmniejszeniem sie pojemnosci baterii moze wystepowac, gdy natezenie (a wiec moc) zasilacza bedzie mniejsza od wymaganej (zwykle lapki maja na tyle sprytne uklady, ze moc zasilacza = moc potrzebna lapkowi + moc potrzebna do ladowania baterii, jezeli mamy za mala moc to mamy za niskie natezenie ladowania baterii)

 

Nie calkiem  :Razz: 

Bateria ladowana jest (do pewnych granic) odpowiednim pradem lub napieciem (nie wiem jaka metoda - stalego pradu czy napiecia - jest teraz uzywana).

Zasilacze laptopow maja najczesciej napiecie 17-20V glownie po to, aby uklad zasilajacy (zwykla przetwornica na 12V) mial "zapas". Jezeli bateria jest slaba, to prad pobierany z zasilacza bedzie wiekszy. (zazwyczaj nastapi maly spadek napiecia ale nie ma on wplywu na laptopa ze wzgledu na "zapas").

Jednak (w wypadku zepsutej przetwornicy laptopa lub/i baterii) moze wystapic sytuacja, gdzie prad pobierany z zasilacza bedzie wiekszy niz jego wydajnosc. Efekt? Spalony zasilacz (te lepsze) ew. spalony zasilacz + laptop (te gorsze)  :Smile: 

Tak wiec, zbyt mala moc nie szkodzi - do pewnej dolnej granicy...

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> pomyslmy - zarowka jest defakto opornikiem, na ktorym czesc spadku napiecia jest powodowane wzrostem temperatury elementu - czyli zwyklym cieplem. 
> 
> zarowka 75W wydziela duzo mniej ciepla niz 100W, wiec jak widac miales gowniana obsadke/lampke/cokolwiek, ktora nie wytrzymywala takiej temperatury

 

Dokladnie to byla lampka z lupa, z czarnym plastikiem ktory sie topil przy wiekszej temperaturze - dokladnie tak jak napisales. Jednak tworcy lampki napisali wyraznie ze nie wolno wkladac wiekszych zarowek niz 75W. Jak zwykle potrzebowalem wiecej swiatla no i tak wyszlo po czasie jednak dorobilem uklad ktory umozliwa zmniejszanie mocy zarowki no i bajer ktory umozliwia zapalanie jej na klasniecie  :Razz: . Tak wiec wszystko sie zgadza co opisales, jednak od czasu dorobienia regulacji gdy czulem ulatniajacy sie plastik zmniejszalem moc zarowki, ale to bylo jakies 3-4 lata temu wiec dawno i nie prawda.

----------

## Poe

na razie jeszcze nie znalazłem nikogo z pasującą ładowarką, ale może ktoś się z tym spotkał - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ObN4ycU3w

jak widać, dopiero ładowarka zaskakuje jak się ją lekko uniesie i dociśnie oraz generalnie trzeba mocno pomanewrować, zeby ładowało nawet po puszczeniu kabla

pozdrawiam i wesołych świąt  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Idź do pierwszego lepszego serwisu i dostaniesz diagnozę od ręki. S:

----------

## Poe

do serwisu? łe, fuj  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Rzeczywiście, lepiej przez prawie miesiąc szukać pasującego zasilacza. (-:

----------

## Poe

ale potem jaka satysfakcja :]

----------

## SlashBeast

Pierwszy lepszy serwis powiedzial by, ze cos nie dziala.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Pierwszy lepszy serwis powiedzial by, ze cos nie dziala.

 

Serwisy oferujące usługi w stylu „oczywista oczywistość” nie należą do zbioru „lepszy”. (-;

----------

## dylon

 *Poe wrote:*   

> na razie jeszcze nie znalazłem nikogo z pasującą ładowarką, ale może ktoś się z tym spotkał - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ObN4ycU3w
> 
> jak widać, dopiero ładowarka zaskakuje jak się ją lekko uniesie i dociśnie oraz generalnie trzeba mocno pomanewrować, zeby ładowało nawet po puszczeniu kabla
> 
> pozdrawiam i wesołych świąt 

 

Wszystkie znaki wskazuja na uszkodzony kabelek zasilacza  :Razz:   (zrob sobie sam nowy)

Wesolego "po swietach"  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

tak, wlasnie tez doszedłem do tego, iż to kabelek (końcówka). babrać z robieniem własnego, dziękuję, nie  :Wink:  ale znalazłem na allegro własnie sam kabel, bez ładowarki (co mnie bardzo satysfakcjonuje ze względu na cenę) - http://www.allegro.pl/item867523956_nowy_wtyk_hp_pavilion_dv6000_dv6500_dv9000_dv9500.html - tylko że zbytnio nie wiem jak się zabrać za wymianę takiego kabla. ktoś ma może jakiś ciekawy opis jak wymienić taki kabel? konkretnie, chodzi mi o otworzenie ladowarki, bo lutować potrafię ; )

pozdrawiam

----------

## dylon

Nie zalamuj mnie  :Very Happy: 

Wtyk+kawalek przewodu wyjdzie raptem 5zl w jakimkolwiek sklepie elektronicznym.

Jesli sam nie czujesz sie na silach wymienic (ale sie do tego nie przyznawaj  :Razz: ) to pewnie kazdy "elektronik" za "dyche na piwo" Ci to zrobi - jakies 10 minut roboty i to pod warunkiem, ze trudno bedzie rozebrac odbudowe zasilacza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

powiedzcie mi tylko jak otworzyć zasilacz, z resztą sobie poradzę.

----------

## dylon

Odkrecic srubki?  :Razz:  (ew. moze byc klejony, wtedy go delikatnie rozcinasz)...

Ale przeciez Ty go masz, nie ja...

----------

## Poe

niestety, klejony. śrubek bym nie przeoczył i nie dopytywałbym się wtedy głupio  :Wink:  - taki to on http://www.allegro.pl/item844707391_oryginalny_nowy_zasilacz_hp_dv6000_dv9000_fvat_90w.html

rozcinać mówisz? a złozyc go sie da potem na nowo?  :Razz: 

----------

## dylon

To masz dwa wyjscia:

1. ostrym nozykiem (np. do tapet) rozciac a potem skleic super glue

2. uciac kabel jakies 10cm od zasilacza i dolutowac do niego nowy odcinekj z nowa wtyczka. (minus: minimalnie gorsza estetyka laczenia, choc osobiscie bym sie tym wogole nie przejmowal).

p.s. rozetnij stara wtyczke zeby poznac jaki kolor zyly w kabelku jest plusem a jaki minusem.

[EDIT]

A nie lepiej kupic jakis uniwersalny? np.:

http://allegro.pl/item869791285_uniwersalny_zasilacz_220v_dla_notebook_laptop_fvat.html (ten ma nawet bajeranckie usb  :Smile:  )

http://allegro.pl/item868877893_zasilacz_uniwersalny_mocny_120w_sieciowy_laptop.html

[/EDIT]

----------

## gexcite

Nożykiem nie za bardzo się da - zbyt gruby plastik. Można brzeszczotem do metalu, jak się zrobi to w miarę porządnie, to i wygląda to jakoś później. Metoda z obciętym kabelkiem najprostsza, najbardziej ekonomiczna i elegncka. Kabel zlutować, wpakować do koszulki termokurczliwej i wygląda pro. Zasilacze uniwesalne stanowczo odradzam. Łatwo przez nieuwagę uszkodzić sprzęt. Już lepiej kupić dedykowany zamiennik, chociażby coś z tej firmy http://www.whitenergy.pl/

----------

## dylon

W zasilaczach uniwersalnych jest taka sama badziewna przetwornica jak w "markowych". Oczywiscie mowie tu o HP, ktore juz dobrych kilka lat temu olalo jakos na rzecz ceny...

----------

## gexcite

Owszem, ale w uniwersalnym dochodzi jeszcze magiczny pstryczek elektryczek, który przestawiony w nieodpowiednie położenie potrafi uwalić zasilacz a czasami nawet notka. Co do HP, to jeśli chodzi o notebooki, to jest to markowe g**no, więc nie ma się co dziwić.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Owszem, ale w uniwersalnym dochodzi jeszcze magiczny pstryczek elektryczek, który przestawiony w nieodpowiednie położenie potrafi uwalić zasilacz a czasami nawet notka. Co do HP, to jeśli chodzi o notebooki, to jest to markowe g**no, więc nie ma się co dziwić.

 

Haba baba?

----------

## Poe

kabel zamówiony, dla studenta każdy grosz się liczy i chyba postawię na opcję ucięcia starego kabla niż na rozbrajanie ładowarki. trudno, wole potem przy sprzedaży lapka obnizyc cenę o 10zł ze wzgledu na kabel niz jakbym miał przez przypadek połamać plastik na ładowarce i kleić i obniżać cenę o 50zł albo płacic za kupno całej ładowarki.

----------

## SlashBeast

By to jakos wygladalo, uzyj oplotu/rurki termokurczliwej w miejscu gdzie tniesz kabel i doczepiasz nowy.

----------

## Poe

Tak, tak, taki mam zamiar  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Owszem, ale w uniwersalnym dochodzi jeszcze magiczny pstryczek elektryczek, który przestawiony w nieodpowiednie położenie potrafi uwalić zasilacz a czasami nawet notka. Co do HP, to jeśli chodzi o notebooki, to jest to markowe g**no, więc nie ma się co dziwić.

 

Whitenergy daje do uniwersalnych zasilaczy taką fajną zaślepkę, która uniemożliwia przypadkowe przepstryknięcie pstryczka elektryczka. (-:

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Poe wrote:*   

> kabel zamówiony, dla studenta każdy grosz się liczy i chyba postawię na opcję ucięcia starego kabla niż na rozbrajanie ładowarki. trudno, wole potem przy sprzedaży lapka obnizyc cenę o 10zł ze wzgledu na kabel niz jakbym miał przez przypadek połamać plastik na ładowarce i kleić i obniżać cenę o 50zł albo płacic za kupno całej ładowarki.

 

U mnie niestety tak się stało: pękła obudowa zasilacza, którą zamierzałem rozkleić. Po wlutowaniu kabla połatałem go jakoś taśmą i działa. Lapek nie będzie raczej sprzedawany, więc taśmowany zasilacz to nie problem.

Uważałbym jednak przy lutowaniu - za pierwszym razem odwrotnie wlutowałem kabelki, bo w zamówionym na allegro były inne kolory niż w fabrycznym no i problem - lapek nie startował na zasilaczu.

Dodatkowo chyba uszkodziłem jakiś czujnik baterii, bo od tamtej pory rzadko kiedy doładowuje się do 100%, przez większość czasu pokazuje, że jest na niższym poziomie naładowania. No i najgorsze: nie wykrywa odłączenia zasilacza, czyli np.: nie przyciemnia automatycznie matrycy, przy przejściu na baterię...

Na elektrodzie nie potrafili konkretnie powiedzieć jak naprawić problem.

----------

## Poe

kabel w koncu do mnie dotarł, odciąłem stary, odciąłem końcówkę nowego, zlutowane, zaizolowane oba kable + całość wsadzona w termokurczkę i śmiga. nareszcie, bo już szlag mnie trafiał, że jak musiałem lapka ładować, to trzeba było go kłaść na ziemi i opierać go tak o szafę, żeby kabel łapał styk. aczkolwiek zdziwilem sie wczoraj, jak odciąłem kabel, a tam zamiast dwóch równoległych było '2-in-1', tzn w srodku szedł miedziany kabel, izolacja i dookoła niego druciki drugiego kabla.  spodziewałem sie dwóch rownoległych, nie wiem czemu  ; )

dzięki za pomoc,

pozdrawiam

----------

